# Looking for subs in Des Plaines



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

I may need a dump truck and a bobcat with a 10' push box or broom and bucket. If you have any of this equipment please let me know your hourly rates. Thanks.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

would you guys pay per push?


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*figuring pay*

We will pay hourly or per push but for estimating purposes now I need an hourly rate for the equipment and a per dump rate for dump trucks.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*additional equipment*

Does anyone you have snow removal equipment to rent or with operator to subcontract for jobs in the Des Plaines / Mt Prospect area?

We need hourly rates from subs on the following equipment, per dump for dump trucks, daily rates on rentals. Thanks.

Jobs in the Des Plaines / Mt Prospect area:

Here is a list of what we may need:
10' plow truck
Skid loader with bucket
Skid loader with snow blower
Skid loader with 8-10' push box
Wheel loader with 12-16' push box
Wheel loader with 3-4 yard bucket
Small dump truck
Semi dump truck


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi my name is Brian. I have a one ton dump with an 8.5 western on it. I have my own buisness and I am fully insured. I am looking for a few more accounts for this winter. I usually bill out my dump at 85.00 an hour. If there a couple of accounts that you are looking for someone to plow for you I would be interested. I would prefer per push but if not that's ok.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

I have all of that equipment available. Please provide an email or phone to follow up with you.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

PM sent yesterday. Call me and we'll talk details


----------

